# Outlook 2011 calendrier - Synchroniser avec Google calendrie



## cazaux-moutou philippe (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

est il possible est comment faire pour synchroniser Google calendrier avec le calendrier de Outlook 2011 ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (20 Octobre 2010)

Office 2011 sort le 26 octobre...


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (20 Octobre 2010)

Ben oui mais je l ai deja via les USA, suis aux Antilles

Et aussi autre question :  comment mettre une signature HTML sur outlook


----------



## Aliboron (20 Octobre 2010)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Ben oui mais je l ai deja via les USA, suis aux Antilles


Il sort aussi le 26 octobre aux USA...


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

donc on est le 26 et je repose ma question

merci de votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (26 Octobre 2010)

Sauf erreur, pour ce que j'en ai vu, Outlook 2011 ne permet pas de synchronisation du Calendrier (en dehors de la partie Exchange, bien sûr). C'est même un de ses principaux points faibles à mon avis, et je pense rester à Entourage 2008 (je me vois mal ne pas synchroniser mon iPhone avec mon Calendrier). Au moins jusqu'à la sortie de la mise à jour annoncée qui viendra ajouter cette fonctionnalité.

Concernant les signatures HTML, je n'ai pas testé me semble-t-il, mais ça doit se faire comme dans Entourage. Ne pas oublier de mettre le format du message en HTML pour que le format de la signature soit conservé. Pour les détails, voir la page dédiée à Outlook 2011 de l'ami Yves Cornil


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (26 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour la réponse, j ai été voir le lien, mais pour les signatures a priori, ils ont viré cette possibilité, ou bien y a t il deja un addon ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------

Pour ne pas creer un nouveau post, je rajoute une question a celui ci

Ou se trouve le fichier Outlook 2011 (.pst) et peux t on le copier sur un autre Mac ?

merci


----------



## corso (26 Octobre 2010)

Pour la signature,

Outlook/Préférences/Signatures


----------



## Aliboron (26 Octobre 2010)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Ou se trouve le fichier Outlook 2011 (.pst) et peux t on le copier sur un autre Mac ?


Il n'y a pas de fichier .pst ou assimilé. Pour qu'il y ait une compatibilité avec Time Machine, chaque message est archivé individuellement. Ceci dit, on a toujours le principe des identités qu'on trouve dans ~/Documents/Données utilisateur Microsoft/Identités Office 2011/ et on a aussi toujours une base de données, mais elle n'a plus la même structuration et surtout, ce n'est pas un .pst. Voir par exemple par ici pour quelques détails complémentaires...


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (26 Octobre 2010)

Corso

Oui pour trouver ou mettre une signature mais pas en HTML


----------



## Aliboron (26 Octobre 2010)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Oui pour trouver ou mettre une signature mais pas en HTML


Mais quel est exactement le problème que tu rencontres ? Insérer une image dans une signature, c'est bien avec une signature HTML. Choisir des polices, tailles couleurs pour les caractères, c'est bien avec une signature HTML. Que te manque-t-il lorsque tu crées une signature ?


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (26 Octobre 2010)

bien en fait sur PostBox ou Mail, je m'etais fait des signatures en html, avec des liens et une image qui se trouve sur un ftp et donc pas envoyée avec le mail

mail la je ne peux plus faire ca


----------



## corso (26 Octobre 2010)

Et si tu fais un copier/coller. Chez moi ça a fonctionné.


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (26 Octobre 2010)

copier coller de quoi ? du code html ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

a priori en lisant divers forums, les signatures html, c est pas possible

quel dommage


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2010)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> a priori en lisant divers forums, les signatures html, c est pas possible


Tu n'auras pas lu les bons forums  Comme vu plus haut on peut facilement choisir les paramétrages des couleurs. Par ailleurs, si on veut insérer des images il suffit de les faire glisser. Pour les éléments HTML complexes, on peut sans problème les créer dans Word puis copier et coller dans la signature, comme le signalait Corso (ne pas oublier que l'éditeur HTML complexe de la suite Office est Word, comme c'était déjà le cas avec Office 2004 et 2008).


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (28 Octobre 2010)

Mais meme en passant par word, en copier coller on copie le contenu et non le HTML ce qui fait que les images sont dans la signature en fichier, par exemple dans Mail ou PostBox, on met le code HTML, l'image est sur un FTP en n est pas envoyé en piece jointe


----------



## Aliboron (28 Octobre 2010)

cazaux-moutou philippe a dit:


> Mais meme en passant par word, en copier coller on copie le contenu et non le HTML


Je n'ai pas essayé avec une image en ligne (procédé pas recommandé de toute façon, puisque la plupart des logiciels bloquent l'affichage des images en ligne). Mais les liens hypertextes sont bien conservés lorsqu'on colle depuis Word dans Outlook, y compris derrière les images, par exemple. Tu n'as pas essayé ?


[MàJ] Ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice, je viens de tester avec une image en-ligne. J'ai créé une page web avec une image en-ligne supportant une URL. Puis ouvert cette page web dans Word 2011, copié et collé dans une signature d'Outlook 2011. Lorsqu'on crée un message avec cette signature, l'image s'affiche bien et le lien est toujours "cliquable". Je suis bien surpris que ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi...


----------

